# Model Kit price lists?



## Crunch (Jun 18, 2009)

Obviously prices vary, but does anyone know of any sites that have a reasonably accurate price list?

The reason: Bidding on Ebay. If I'm going to pay on Ebay pretty close to what I'd pay off the shelf, I'd much rather support my model shop and get it from them. But I won't say no to a bargain 8)

Or maybe we could use this thread to post something we're interested in and compare prices between us?


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Crunch said:


> ...If I'm going to pay on Ebay pretty close to what I'd pay off the shelf, I'd much rather support my model shop and get it from them...


Crunch
you're trying to compare generally-fixed-price shops with usually-moving-price auctions.
If you want to (hopefully) pay less than you would do at your local shop, the only thing you can do is stick in a bid that you're happy with and hope that nobody bids over you.

Both shops and auctions have their pros and cons.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 18, 2009)

Crunch, for the MOST part, pricing in shops is pretty consistent across the board. I'll post what I paid for some of my more recent models if I can remember.

The Hs 129 I got on sale, but the sale was 20% off the the price I'm listing. Hasegawa has gone up recently.

Tamiya 1/48 F4U-1/2, -1A, -1D: $29.99 CND, $26.58 USD, $33.05 AUD

Italeri 1/48 TBF/TBM-1: $42.99 CND, $38.08 USD, $47.38 AUD

Hasegawa 1/32 Ju-87D-8 (well, really D-5): $74.99 CND, $66.44 USD, $82.57 AUD (but I've also seen it for $100+ CND!)

Hasegawa 1/48 Hs 129B-2: $36.99 CND, $32.67 USD, $40.60 AUD (seen it for 40+ CND)

Trumpeter 1/32 F4U-1D: $74.99 CND, $66.44 USD, $82.57 AUD

Trumpeter 1/350 USS Franklin: $130 CND, $115.23 USD, $143.12 USD

That's all I can remember right now. My Helldiver was off of ebay, so it doesn't really count as I got a deal. I'm thinking it'd be about $50 CDN though.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 18, 2009)

Hm, it is a bit cheaper in the US, compared with Denmark...but then again, most everything is. 
I bought my 1/32 Messerschmitt Bf-109 for approx. 30 US$ (165 Dkr), that's the danish standard price as far as I know.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I only bid on ebay the kits that are out of print. If I get it new I would go through GreatModels website. They seem to be reasonable. To the Mods, I hope I didn't overstep any boundries by posting the site.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 18, 2009)

You should be ok snafud, it's advertising your own stuff that's an issue.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gotcha. I'll try to keep myself in check.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

I tend to use my local model shop - rather surprisingly, many of the prices Iris charges as her normal RRP can be less than the discounted prices at some outlets. I don't know how it would compare to prices in Oz, but two or three mail order outlets I use in the UK, both for checking approximate retail prices and for some orders, might give you an idea. Hannant's have been established as a retail and mail order house since about 1910 (!), and their prices are normally a good indication of the average RRP. Another is Model Hobbies, who sell at a discount, with a flat rate of £3.30 for shipping in the UK. However, some prices can actually work out more, compared to my local shop! The Italeri 1/48th Boston I bought recently is advertised at £19.96 plus shipping at Model Hobbies, with the RRP shown as £24.96, which is roughly what Hannant's charge, plus shipping. My shop charged £16.99 !
The Aviation Hobby Shop don't charge for shipping in the UK, and charge at cost for overseas shipping. Their prices, again, are a good indication of the average RRP, but they do have some good deals, especially on out of production items. Where many outlets charge a premium because a kit is scarce, OOP or rare, TAHS are the opposite. As an example, one particular OOP 1/48th kit has a RRP of £24.99, and TAHS were selling for half price at £12.50, the equivalent of $25 Aus - that's a substantial amount!
I think it's a case of using such sites, either for info or purchase, then shopping around, not forgetting your local shop - it might prove less expensive overall.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 19, 2009)

Good info guys, that was pretty much what I was after..

I got an Airfix 1/72 DH88 on Ebay today.. Paid $35au, more than you would, but it's one of those things...

Is it pretty safe to say that scales of each brand don't have much difference? ie; 1/72 Revell will be around $15au, 1/48 Italeri will be about $45au, Hasegawa 1/72 will be about $20au etc etc - regardless of what the plane is? Obviously special editions etc will differ...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 19, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I got an Airfix 1/72 DH88 on Ebay today.. Paid $35au, more than you would, but it's one of those things...
> 
> Is it pretty safe to say that scales of each brand don't have much difference? ie; 1/72 Revell will be around $15au, 1/48 Italeri will be about $45au, Hasegawa 1/72 will be about $20au etc etc - regardless of what the plane is? Obviously special editions etc will differ...



Nice buy mate! 

hard to say really - Revell 1/72 prices can vary -just a case of shopping around to find the cheapest deal

Hasegawa are pathetic with prices -their 190's most notably -the only one still unsold in a LHS(unsuprisingly) is $35! for a 1/72 fighter ,for the quality you get (in comparence to Revell) its a joke .I hear in Aussi they're even more pricey in certain places

I've noticed prices can vary alot between internet sites and shops so shop around abit to find the cheapest option -you'll save money most of the time ,small example -internet site over here has the Revell Fairy Gannet for $43.50 plus postage -in a LHS its $29.99 

Also watch out for auction sites -they can be tempting to buy stuff but make sure your not paying more than retail! .I've done it and when I found out I was both surprised and pissed off


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Crunch said:


> Good info guys, that was pretty much what I was after..
> 
> I got an Airfix 1/72 DH88 on Ebay today.. Paid $35au, more than you would, but it's one of those things...
> 
> Is it pretty safe to say that scales of each brand don't have much difference? ie; 1/72 Revell will be around $15au, 1/48 Italeri will be about $45au, Hasegawa 1/72 will be about $20au etc etc - regardless of what the plane is? Obviously special editions etc will differ...



Yes, for the most part they're pretty consistent, unless there's still old stock of Hasegawa before the big price increase, then you'll notice a difference.

For instance, pretty much every 1/48 Tamiya model of a single-engined fighter is ~ $30 CND. Add an engine, ad about 10 bucks.


----------



## Crunch (Jun 19, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Also watch out for auction sites -they can be tempting to buy stuff but make sure your not paying more than retail! .I've done it and when I found out I was both surprised and pissed off



Yeah, that's what I'm getting at.

If I could get something on auction for $25, I'd rather go to my model shop and pay $30 knowing that I am supporting them and that that $5 isn't really a big deal. I ALWAYS include postage costs in that figure too.


----------



## machine shop tom (Jul 22, 2009)

I check out the prices at Squadron and Tower Hobbies. They are usually close enough to use as a yardstick for comparison to auction sites.

tom


----------



## Heinz (Jul 23, 2009)

Crunch check out

Plastic Model Kits

and Frontline Hobbies online.

I've ordered through modelkitsonline.com and picked up a 1/72 Revell halifax for 27bux and academy b 17G for 35. Postage is pretty reasonable too.

Cheers


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

My favorite site personally, and it's not my site, is internethobbies.com


----------

